# Bax: String Quartets



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just stumbled across these; listening to the 2nd now:






Really digging it. Any other Bax chamber recommendations, string quartet recording recommendations? Pugg, I'm looking in your direction.

TIA,
-09


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have this excellent recording of the first two quartets.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks, Tchaikov6. Ordered.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Harp quintet is well worth hearing as well.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

The QT#3 on Naxos is very worthwhile.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The Maggini Quartet again provide excellent accounts of all three string quartets. Also worthwhile are the violin sonatas, 2 piano trios, piano quintet, 4 piano sonatas, miscellaneous piano works, viola sonata and clarinet sonata, though there's more I don't know.

My recordings are all on Naxos and feature British artists such as Ashley Wass, Laurence Jackson, Martin Roscoe etc.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Bax seems to have been a prolific composer of all forms of chamber music, in fact "Ear Sense" has him down for 36 works.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Arnold Bax wrote brillian, BRILLIANT, chamber music! I'm glad you discovered and enjoy it!!
My votes are for the Mobius and Nash releases:


----------

